# TT SHOP IS ACE!!!



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello people, took my TT 225 up there for first time today and only took me 25 mins which is brilliant, met dave who is a legend and was impressed with the whole layout there! God it's tempting to buy stuff but I'm being patient lol! I got my fully health checked, road test etc... and got a list of things that need doing but I'm glad I know what's wrong with it and mostly that it can be sorted! The main thing though he said I'm apparently lacking a massive 60% turbo boost, which I couldn't believe as feels alright to me and quick fast still but they said they can sort it so once it's done it will be flying and might not need a remap so can't wait!!!  They are having the car Monday to Friday soon so they can really get it all sorted and run/drive like a new TT!!! Buzzing     

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Replyed to PM. Excellent result. 
Wish I lived closer to someone like TT shop. I know my TT would have been modded by now. Remapped, lowered etc, but when nearest is 600 mile round trip, I have to rely on Audi dealer, so still standard.
Hoggy.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi matey. So glad to hear your finally getting it sorted if you thought it was already quick just wait till they have sorted out that boost prob!  your in for a pleasant surprise!!!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good news and good people at TTS (but very ugly)


----------



## R91Audi (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha great way to explain the guys at TTS lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R91Audi said:


> Haha great way to explain the guys at TTS lol


They are also all related count their fingers next time you are in there they have 6 on each hand PLUS a thumb :wink:


----------



## R91Audi (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol!!


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sure you will soon get sorted. Great guys at TTS and know there stuff


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Glad you were enamored by the establishment...Its a massive trip for me from the south coast but sooo worth it.  Will be there again soon when my new clutch arrives from the father land.. Actually i spend so much time there, i even have my own personal coffee mug...:wink:

Damien.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks guys  yeah it's a great place with great people who know what they are doing but the best feeling for me is finding out any problems then them working their magic and fixing it all up to be the superb sports car it really is!  Dave said to me mines very low mileage at only 87,000 miles for a 2000 plate and since I only drive it outside if work + weekends this baby will last me years years and years!!!  I can't wait to get exhaust, induction kit, sound for my central locking, smoked side repeaters and possibly a stage 1 revo remap too if I need it after this boost is fixed so all great plans ahead before my full detail with refurbed wheels before the summer!!!  woooohooooooooo lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Replyed to PM. Excellent result.
> Wish I lived closer to someone like TT shop. I know my TT would have been modded by now. Remapped, lowered etc, but when nearest is 600 mile round trip, I have to rely on Audi dealer, so still standard.
> Hoggy.


Who is your nearest pal? Neyland? They still going? I had a 2.6 A4 off his wife a good few years back


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

jamman said:


> R91Audi said:
> 
> 
> > Haha great way to explain the guys at TTS lol
> ...


Why are they from Norfolk too?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Oi pussy cat you are on a well dodgy wicket over there on the emerald isle. :wink: :lol:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Morning all, yeah forget to mention he said my 225 is only running at about 170-180bhp due to this problem too so it literally will feel like a remap gain!  lol! Another super super super thing about their work is that because I need a new valve, sensor etc... then all they do is test a used same part to see if it fixes the problem and then if it does get the new part unlike all other garages they will charge you no matter what regardless if it fixes the bloody problem or not! I've got to leave my TT with them for 5 days and again an amazing bit is that dave said they will work on my car now and then rather than charge me loads of labour like again all other garages do!!! LOVE IT!!!  p.s gone for pagid brake pads + discs all round too which they said were very good and what they use too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

jamman said:


> Oi pussy cat you are on a well dodgy wicket over there on the emerald isle. :wink: :lol:


Miaooooow


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT225lover said:


> met dave who is a legend


Bloody hell , hope he doesn't see that comment :roll: He already has a big head :lol:


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

neilc said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > met dave who is a legend
> ...


Is that to go with the 6 fingers and extra thumbs???? Are we sure he's not from Norfolk :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > met dave who is a legend
> ...


 :lol: Apparently the word around TTS is that our Dave has to have his trackday helmets specially fabricated due to having such a big head... [smiley=fireman.gif]

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol , he has an open face helmet now :lol:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

My TT is all booked in at the shop for Monday next week till Friday of which will hopefully all be sorted and running like the dream it is!  Bought some pagid brake pads + discs all found today too for a super super price of only £168 for everything so I've saved myself a good £200 on going through the shop as they will fit for me for only an hours wage at £69 so I'm well happy!!! Can't wait till its all done will drive and feel like a new car!!!   

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimdy (Dec 9, 2012)

An hours wage £69!! What do you do for a living that is £132756 per annum for a 37 hour week. Porn star here I come (cum) just need some add-ons


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

No sorry ment their hourly rate is £69 labour not me lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Had a lovely weekend, cleaned inside of my TT today too and looks like brand new as usual as its all ready for the TT shop Tomorrow until end if the week! It's going to get looked after + made so much better for a weeks magic on it then it should feel like a new car so excited and can't bloody wait people!!!      

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

My baby was dropped off at the TT shop today for the weeks work to make it super dupa!!! Can't wait to pick it up at end of the week!!!     

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello lads, guess what my TT is now back home after collecting it from the TT shop today after 4 days down there! The result is that my TT 225 is now running 100% and goes like a bloody rocket!!      My boost has now been fully sorted, brand new brake pads + discs all round and lots of other bits done and now when I put my foot down in all gears this machine goes some!  When you change gears with the perfect rev OMG it's heaven, I was doing 85mph in 4th bloody gear lol HA HA  it's just super rapid now but I still plan a remap before summer so I can't imagine what that will be like! Lol happy days though this car is just amazing in every way, got sound when I lock the car also and smoked side repeaters too which look class as blue/black together is the way! Pics below! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

We're you there with your dad this morning ?

Was down there having a few things checked and treated myself to a black Forge BIG knob which I adore(sad but true)

Oh and I had my Nuespeed short thingy fitted.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> We're you there with your dad this morning ?
> 
> Was down there having a few things checked and treated myself to a black Forge BIG knob which I adore(sad but true)
> 
> Oh and I had my Nuespeed short thingy fitted.


So hows the shift James? notchy? fluid? And its Neuspeed... :lol: Did they have any milk in the fridge for coffee?? 

Should be there soon myself... cant wait..

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I like it A LOT Dammo


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> I like it A LOT Dammo


Great stuff James...is it precise and fluid...like a hot knife through butter...  sharp and direct as a Winchester rifle? 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yes now shut up and buy one :wink: :-*


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes I was down there with my dad this morning, was it you i said hello too or you some else lol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> Yes now shut up and buy one :wink: :-*


Fanks James... Will do... :wink: Appreciate you testing it for me... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Iamthehulk86 (Feb 7, 2013)

So why was your boost only at 60 per cent? Or have I missed that... What did they fix/replace?

Thanks


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello mate, no my turbo boost was running 60% less apparently they said as of a few different things done checked and replaced but its now mate like a new bloody car it's just amazing!!    When I hit 2 and a half thousand revs or just over OMG the car just pulls and flys like never before and when you change gear at the same revs it just connects and just goes its the best feeling ever.  I got a new alarm on it, brake pads + discs all round which are super and will last me a long time, heat shield off from the exhaust as was rattling, new smoked side repeaters which look ace so buzzing mate but going back up there to get few other bits like new battery, hoses checked and replaced and another couple things then once all is complete ill be getting induction kit, exhaust and remap!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Car looked nice mate welcome to TTS syndrome :wink: :lol:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks fella, so you see me up there then or you work up there, confused lol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yes I was there in and out of the office/workshop and working on my red soft top while you were about.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

60% less turbo boost ? So what did they actually tweak or replace , it would be nice to know ,


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

I needed a new lambda sensor, n75, cv boot and of course other things checked and done. Ill know more when I speak to him this week to let him know what the car is like. I'm not too technical with all this stuff but I think they said the fuel level wasn't right either or something and its not measuring the correct amount too plus did a boost leak test which wasn't the case too! Sorry I'm not much help but as you can tell as long as its all sorted then to get it back to drive the way it does now well it's like a new car as never had that turbo boost kick and its the best feeling and its £600 well spent including my all new brakes and smoked side repeaters too!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello people again, phoned up TT shop yesterday and asked about other bits I need doing and total cost comes to about £770!!!  Anoying but needs to be done. New bushes, wishbone, breather hoses and a service too so will be lovely when back big time!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

TT225lover said:


> Hello people again, phoned up TT shop yesterday and asked about other bits I need doing and total cost comes to about £770!!!  Anoying but needs to be done. New bushes, wishbone, breather hoses and a service too so will be lovely when back big time!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


£770 on top of the £600 you've mentioned before or 770 is the final total?


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

No separate amount! First lot was for sorting out my boost on my turbo, sensor etc...!

It's all worth it though from those boys too its in best hands!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I shall be paying them another visit in the next couple of months for a cambelt change. It's quite a drive for me but worth it. All my mods have been done by them and usually end up get a few extra bits after seeing something on display. Sitting in there waiting area is dangerous!


----------



## TTpaul18 (Apr 19, 2012)

simply the best better than all the rest


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol! Yeah I know that's the thing regardless of the price you know going to them like I did before my 225 will be all done to perfection and will run like a dream afterwards!!!  See once all these other bits are done I can then focus on my exhaust, induction kit and remap but after my full detail which is at end of may!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

TT225lover said:


> Hello people again, phoned up TT shop yesterday and asked about other bits I need doing and total cost comes to about £770!!!  Anoying but needs to be done. New bushes, wishbone, breather hoses and a service too so will be lovely when back big time!!!
> 
> Considering that the bushes alone can cost over £300 and a service about £150 I think it's not too bad (though it's a lot of money indeed). :roll:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Guys I've just drive back to my house from a meal out with my girl in my TT and when I got in my car to come home it was making a weird sound under bonnet and then driving home it made the sound very loud at one point and didnt know what the hell was going on!!!  what's going on, anyone?

Good job it's due to go in TT shop soon but ill think ill get it in there ASAP now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry Chris to hear that can you describe the sound and does it sound worse if you put your foot down? 

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

No drove ok but sound was weird I don't know a bit like a wind up car! Screechy sound! Got to get it in the TT shop bit time as very worried about it now as never had that before!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Worked out problem all is fine with car as I knew it was, it's just sound from heater when it's on but ill get the guys to sort it!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Phew! Nice one Chris. Glad it's sorted 

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Well not sorted yet mate but its all to do with the heather inside the car it seems! It's weird and can be very loud at times. Cleaned all inside lovely today with Hoover and carpet cleaner too as its all ready for TT shop soon can't wait!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one matey. The TT shop will sort that out like you say. Just glad it's not something serious with the engine!

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I know mate but just alot of money but at the same time these things are one off things and once done they are done. I've got my full detail next month too lads which should be amazing!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

My TT is now booked in for next week at TT shop for all other bits so should be good even though its like £700 or so but it's all worth it and only one off things really so all good!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

All sounds good Chris. She sure is going to be one mint car by the time you've finished with it! 8)

Pau l


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah will be mate!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Breather hoses, new battery, wishbone, bushes and a full service ill be having done so can't wait. Also think ill ask them to fit a really nice black gear knob which will look class in my TT as well keeping it all blue and black colour-coded!!! Can't wait!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Gear knob sounds cool just checked the TT shop site and can't see it :?

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?c ... uct=611003

Check it out there mate and click on black one!!! Looks ace and am sure it will what you think? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Arh its the Forge big knob!! There's a lot of forum members on here really rave about this. I did not know they came in black! I like it mate. Your as bad as me I'm trying desperately to keep my car OM and being on here you get to see so many great mods. I only like mods that I can fit to the car but if I want can revert it back to standard. Just tonight now I like this knob and just read that the QS lower grill will fit a 225 bumper which would be perfect as I want to get the QS upper grill :? :roll:

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol I know mate it goes on and on. The gear knob looks lovely in black, but again I always have doughts as not sure what its like. Is it bigger than standard ones we have then? I might go for it but not 100% sure as yet. I want to keep it all original too but at the same like my side smoked repeaters add a little difference and make it my own you see? Once I've had all these bits done my TT should be then running like its never run before, all fresh and lovely so then after I get my full detail + wheels done at end of next month I can then do my mods after! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT225lover said:


> The gear knob looks lovely in black, but again I always have doughts as not sure what its like. Is it bigger than standard ones we have then? I might go for it but not 100% sure as yet.


Let's have another long thread and then you can decide or not. :roll:

Clue might be in the description Forge BIG Knob


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know what you mean Chris. I like the OM look but like you say it's nice to put your own touches to it. For me I have modded it using Audi parts- QS rear valance QS alloys Audi spotlights and would like the QS front grill and lower grill now as I like the look of the Gloss black against the blue. With the interior again I have kept it totally OM and have just fitted the OM double cup holder and the OM phone cradle which looks awesomeI would never change the interior or so I thought but the Forge big nob is very nice and yes it is bigger than the standard knob!

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

jamman said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > The gear knob looks lovely in black, but again I always have doughts as not sure what its like. Is it bigger than standard ones we have then? I might go for it but not 100% sure as yet.
> ...


Shut it you, what can I say I'm very very very indecisive  lol! What you think mate anyway to it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT225lover said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > TT225lover said:
> ...


I like it a lot feels and looks good even better with a short shifter kit which Dave/Vince can supply/fit for you as well :wink:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Paul mate I see what your saying but keeping in standard well you have changed all that already with grills etc...! ;p lol! It's so hard with these sports cars what to do and what not to, but to be honest they have all that you want and need as it is. Ill ask them at the shop when I get there to see what it's like in person and go from there. The inside and outside really of my TT is in amazing condition for a 10 year old car so ill see what what I can add in time but no rush aslong as its running like a complete dream and looking like showroom after my detail then ill be over the moon!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Go that noise keeps happening too on the car, sound bad at times but def to do with the heater inside the car. I turn it on and off at times and the noise goes, sounds like the fan or part of it is lose or stuck from the outside but inside the heater and car seem to run fine still.

Need to get it into the TT shop ASAP and god job it's Monday for 3 days so actually can't wait now as turned my downer about the cost into excitement so can't wait to get it back Thursday without any worries and it be running like a dream!!!   

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

God*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Just dropped my baby off at the TT shop and it made it yay!!!  lol! It's not running very well though but after like dave said should be lovely!!! 
I've even decided while the cars there to get my induction kit fitted at the same time which will be lovely so can't wait people!!! Well excited to get it back now on Thursday!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hope they are paying you for advertising :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT Boycie said:


> Hope they are paying you for advertising :lol:


They do me :wink: :lol:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol! Well excited and pleased its there and guess what even asked them to do all my brake calipars painted blue to match the colour of the car so will look amazing and a great touch along with my induction kit which will be ace!!!  Who cares its what I work hard for and it all together I'm sure will be around £1,000 but so well spent!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Well well well boys, OMG I'm feeling on top of the bloody world honestly!!!  Picked my TT up today from tt shop as you know and had my breather hoses changed, new thermostat, wishbone, bushes, wheel alignment, fan, full service, induction kit and also my brake calipars painted blue!!!  My TT is like a new car, fresh, fast and amazing!!! My brakes look ace to go with the car painted blue, induction kit adds bit of power + improves air flow and they said my car is mechanically sound and won't need anything doing if any for another 4 years as nothing needs doing!!!  just couldn't be happier its a beautiful sports car and runs like a dream!!!  so proud to own and have it, life so perfect!!!  Cost me £1,200 but so worth it!!  wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Pics will follow!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Good stuff mate and the calipers look ace


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

now give the girl a good clean, cant show her off looking like that :roll:

Good to hear your happy with ya TT!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Excellent, pleased for you, she's looking good. [smiley=dude.gif] 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Can't go wrong wiv Dave and the lads at the TTshop.  she's looking pretty fine,just needs clean an polish an you'll be ready for the summer 

Why do these bloody cars make us so passionate? :wink: ,

Sal.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello lads, thanks for comments etc...!  Yeah all drives, runs, feels and looks amazing, and the thought of knowing its fully mechanically 100%, been checked and tested and is just amazing!!! 

Yes the calipers do look amazing and your all right it spoils it with the car looking dirty along with the wheels, but I've only got to wait till next month till I have my 3 day full detail from my mate + full refurb on my alloys so my TT will look completely showroom like it already does under the bonnet & inside!!!  can't wait!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking really cool Chris 8) and liking the painted calipers makes a nice change from red! :roll: Once detail and wheel refurb she will be a right little minter.

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

She will be showroom trust me!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Replyed to PM. Excellent result.
> Wish I lived closer to someone like TT shop. I know my TT would have been modded by now. Remapped, lowered etc, but when nearest is 600 mile round trip, I have to rely on Audi dealer, so still standard.
> Hoggy.


Sorry to jack the thread here.

Hi Hoggy, better standard than problematic hey :wink:

Bet your TT is absolutely show room condition


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Hello people, took my TT 225 up there for first time today and only took me 25 mins which is brilliant, met dave who is a legend and was impressed with the whole layout there! God it's tempting to buy stuff but I'm being patient lol! I got my fully health checked, road test etc... and got a list of things that need doing but I'm glad I know what's wrong with it and mostly that it can be sorted! The main thing though he said I'm apparently lacking a massive 60% turbo boost, which I couldn't believe as feels alright to me and quick fast still but they said they can sort it so once it's done it will be flying and might not need a remap so can't wait!!!  They are having the car Monday to Friday soon so they can really get it all sorted and run/drive like a new TT!!! Buzzing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


60%  that's a massive boost leak!.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hello people, took my TT 225 up there for first time today and only took me 25 mins which is brilliant, met dave who is a legend and was impressed with the whole layout there! God it's tempting to buy stuff but I'm being patient lol! I got my fully health checked, road test etc... and got a list of things that need doing but I'm glad I know what's wrong with it and mostly that it can be sorted! The main thing though he said I'm apparently lacking a massive 60% turbo boost, which I couldn't believe as feels alright to me and quick fast still but they said they can sort it so once it's done it will be flying and might not need a remap so can't wait!!!  They are having the car Monday to Friday soon so they can really get it all sorted and run/drive like a new TT!!! Buzzing
> ...


Mate why you posting from such old convo? Lol that's old news, been sorted and all amazing! Ps was not a boost leak either! Read last 2 pages with my pics too to see how amazing my 225 is now!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Saleena41 said:


> Can't go wrong wiv Dave and the lads at the TTshop.  she's looking pretty fine,just needs clean an polish an you'll be ready for the summer
> 
> Why do these bloody cars make us so passionate? :wink: ,
> 
> Sal.


The guys down at the TT shop are amazing honestly, nice to chat to, don't rob you, show + explain stuff to you and do an amazing job!!! 

Only need to return there in a couple months or so for my exhaust + remap after my full detail soon so can't bloody wait  as having a sports car like this makes you so proud and passionate to own one!!! 

Just what mine needs now is all my wheels like brand new and the bodywork the same, so won't be long now but trust me it will be just to mint for eyes to see!!!  lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

tangapants said:


> now give the girl a good clean, cant show her off looking like that :roll:
> 
> Good to hear your happy with ya TT!


Full detail + refurb 20th may so not long mate and will be showroom!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello guys, went out for a drive in TT earlier and I have to say the sound of this induction kit is unreal!!!  I mean the air intake sound is superb but when I put my foot down its so amazing too!!  cars running like a dream as its alot sharper too with power down!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Hello guys, went out for a drive in TT earlier and I have to say the sound of this induction kit is unreal!!!  I mean the air intake sound is superb but when I put my foot down its so amazing too!!  cars running like a dream as its alot sharper too with power down!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi TT225lover,sounds like ur really happy with the results. Got nothing but good things to say bout the TTshop [smiley=mexicanwave.gif].

Have you give her a good clean yet?

Sal


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

TT225lover said:


> Well well well boys, OMG I'm feeling on top of the bloody world honestly!!!  Picked my TT up today from tt shop as you know and had my breather hoses changed, new thermostat, wishbone, bushes, wheel alignment, fan, full service, induction kit and also my brake calipars painted blue!!!  My TT is like a new car, fresh, fast and amazing!!! My brakes look ace to go with the car painted blue, induction kit adds bit of power + improves air flow and they said my car is mechanically sound and won't need anything doing if any for another 4 years as nothing needs doing!!!  just couldn't be happier its a beautiful sports car and runs like a dream!!!  so proud to own and have it, life so perfect!!!  Cost me £1,200 but so worth it!!  wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Pics will follow!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As you collected yours you may have seen mine being sent in, 02 plate Metalic Torques.
Lots to do, cost almost the same but well worth it. TT Shop are brill.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Shame most companies don't give the car a wash and dry after repairs.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello lads, no my TT is going in for its full detail + wheel refurb at end of next month so can't wait  but yeah the car feels amazing, the induction adds so much in every way and is alot better than the standard air box too.

Sounds lovely and with all other bits done just feels like a new car! 

TT shop are the best, am never ever nor would I even think about it, taking my TT anywhere else. The shop is 30 mins from me, are amazing guys and can do anything you want! 

Cheers ps after my detail exhaust and remap then my baby will be well and truly completed!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Then you'll want to lower her :lol:

btw, don't forget to tell the insurance of the Air filter mod else it could invalidate your insurance


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Then you'll want to lower her :lol:
> 
> btw, don't forget to tell the insurance of the Air filter mod else it could invalidate your insurance


I already have new lowering ibac springs + mounts too lol, can t you tell from my pics? That was the first thing I got done as one of my old springs broke!

Ps I never have or don't tell my insurance anything about all car bits!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Then you'll want to lower her :lol:
> ...


Your the first honest one on here I think :wink:

Nope doesn't look low at all :?


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


Well have had them done and to me looks alot better and just perfect night now the car so I'm well happy with it, any lower then wouldn't look as good but nice to have that extra sporty look, fresh new springs + mounts!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Anythings better than standard ride height 

Can't wait to get all my mods on, shame it's going to take age as it should have been done in stages but due to unfortunate circumstances my plans changed.

Good luck with your car :wink:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Anythings better than standard ride height
> 
> Can't wait to get all my mods on, shame it's going to take age as it should have been done in stages but due to unfortunate circumstances my plans changed.
> 
> Good luck with your car :wink:


Yeah thanks fella, will enjoy now till my full detail next month then will show you all on here!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello TT225LOVER
Looking forward to your updated photo's now most things must have been done on you motor
TT Shop must love seeing you visit.
I'm up this Saturday to collect mine. Been with Dave and the team for over a week.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

MOUNTY said:


> Hello TT225LOVER
> Looking forward to your updated photo's now most things must have been done on you motor
> TT Shop must love seeing you visit.
> I'm up this Saturday to collect mine. Been with Dave and the team for over a week.


Hello mate, yeah you can see my pics on previous page after my last visit to TT shop and once my full detail + wheels have been done next month then ill out all pics up of course!!! 

My TT is running like new now though as I said before had so much done and dave and the guys had it for nearly a week and total came to £1,250 but all so worth it as nothing else needs doing mechanically as they all said up there so well happy!!! 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groove65 (Mar 17, 2013)

Where is the TT Shop?


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

groove65 said:


> Where is the TT Shop?


Triumph Way.
Woburn ind est.
Kempston
Bedford.
Tel; 01234-853-225


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello all, just been for a quick drive out in my TT as hasn't moved for couple days and OMG it feels electric honestly and runs like a dream  loving it and under my bonnet it's so clean + just loving all my new bits still, hasn't fully sunk in yet lol as keep thinking about it before I spend £1,200 on it lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello people, I know this might come as a shock but decided to sell my TT as would like the newer TT now I think too so if anyone is interested or knows anyone then please let me know ASAP. It's mint and amazing car and ready for someone straight away to enjoy without anything needing doing.

Any questions please message me.

Thanks

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TT225lover said:


> Hello people, I know this might come as a shock but decided to sell my TT as would like the newer TT now I think too so if anyone is interested or knows anyone then please let me know ASAP. It's mint and amazing car and ready for someone straight away to enjoy without anything needing doing.
> 
> Any questions please message me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Good luck with your sale 

What's the mileage?. Any service history?.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hello people, I know this might come as a shock but decided to sell my TT as would like the newer TT now I think too so if anyone is interested or knows anyone then please let me know ASAP. It's mint and amazing car and ready for someone straight away to enjoy without anything needing doing.
> ...


Hello mate, I know is just something I've been thinking of last few days as now my 225 is perfect for selling as is mint and doesn't need a thing doing for a very long time if any. I would love to get a mk2 yes so that's why really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Good luck with your sale
> 
> What's the mileage?. Any service history?.


Hello mate, the mileage is only at 88,000 miles and I bought the car at 84,000 a year ago so only done 4,000 miles in a year it's unreal the image for this baby. I only use it at weekends you see that's why and have full service history. It's all ready to go and tuning like a dream. 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with your sale
> ...


Thought you were kidding around. Do you think the MK2 looks better than the MK1?. This should be open to debate. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Sal


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Why you would spend all that money on getting it right and then sell is beyond me matey but hey it's not my money.

You would have been better off just moving it on.

Prices have dropped so much in the last 12-18 months I think you might regret having spent that £1200/

Ps Mk2 really Yuk had one souless car


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

jamman said:


> Why you would spend all that money on getting it right and then sell is beyond me matey but hey it's not my money.
> 
> You would have been better off just moving it on.
> 
> ...


Have to agree wiv ya jamman. Told you Chris.... :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> Why you would spend all that money on getting it right and then sell is beyond me matey but hey it's not my money.
> 
> You would have been better off just moving it on.
> 
> ...


Hi James... Does the TTRS get a "get out of jail free card" Hope so...  Cause we wouldn't want to upset brother Neil... :wink:

I can understand what James just said Chris. But also if you carry on down this slippery modding road with the mk1 you will soon find with the outlay you could have bought a mk2... 

Personally i do find the mk2 a bit unremarkable, apart from the RS, then things get interesting. 

Damien.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol guys I'm just in a loop at the mo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Part of me wants to change and get a newer car but then other part of me wants to stick with it and just enjoy and have alot more money in my bank that way, what you think?

Ps are the mk2's that much different to my one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Why you would spend all that money on getting it right and then sell is beyond me matey but hey it's not my money.
> ...


I dont think the RS looks anything special to be honest Damien I just think it has a great lump and that's what makes it attractive in my eyes.

I just don't warm to the Mk2 full stop there's no personality no soul.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Look guys I'm not sure what to do really, I love my TT and now that its fully sorted by TT shop and yeah I've added couple bits myself but part of me would love a mk2 but then my mk1 like most could say is just as good/nice if not better. If I stay as I am, get my full detail + wheels done then exhaust and remap then that's what I would do and of course love it still and would then just run it into the ground. Other than that sell mine now and put towards a mk2 maybe!

Aaaarrrrrrrhhhhhh so hard to decide! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Look guys I'm not sure what to do really, I love my TT and now that its fully sorted by TT shop and yeah I've added couple bits myself but part of me would love a mk2 but then my mk1 like most could say is just as good/nice if not better. If I stay as I am, get my full detail + wheels done then exhaust and remap then that's what I would do and of course love it still and would then just run it into the ground. Other than that sell mine now and put towards a mk2 maybe!
> 
> Aaaarrrrrrrhhhhhh so hard to decide!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really sure if this is a good place to be or not. [smiley=help.gif]

Just pm you Chris

Sal


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Chris 100k and that's where the ££££ starts and not to mention if you map your TT ££££ clutch :?:

Some will say other but I've realised most cars start to give at this mileage so if you do replace with a newer TT you'll be safe for many years to come :wink: 
I still love me baby and will keep spending £££'s till she's dead.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


I agree James...The engine is a peach but the whole package as nice as it is, does not excite me or really capture my heart..The mk1 does...My qs still brings a big smile to my face, and has bags of character. Its nice you still feel that way about Kamilla.. 

Damien.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Chris 100k and that's where the ££££ starts and not to mention if you map your TT ££££ clutch  :?:
> 
> Some will say other but I've realised most cars start to give at this mileage so if you do replace with a newer TT you'll be safe for many years to come :wink:
> I still love me baby and will keep spending £££'s till she's dead.


Morning mate, I see what your saying but then I've had people say different as mines the older engine of which I would say is better and stronger than the ones from 2002 up, if well looked after than I'm sure it would be all good for manage and keep for many years to come too. It's only done 88,000 miles on the clock, it's had all that needs doing to it now and I only use it outside of work and weekend so doing about 4-5000 miles a year so will stay fresh and mint for ages. I looked at the car this morning and actually loved it lol, I'm still in love with it so maybe I should just stay as I am?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Chris 100k and that's where the ££££ starts and not to mention if you map your TT ££££ clutch :?:
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] Know your talking sense ma man. Chris I have sneaky feeling once you put on the new exhaust and remapp your gonna feel a whole lot different. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah mate I'm sure I will love my TT even more once exhaust and remap is done, not that I don't love it already because I do loads and woke up today looked at it and I still love it and a big part of me after listening to alot of you guys might keep it but only if I get a good offer on it then that's only time I will jump to a mk2 but if not then I'm not losing out at all as its still my beautiful sports car which is mint and mechanically sound plus keep my lovely bank balance too so either way its a win win really the way I see it!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello people, had a lovely summers drive in my TT today and as I've told most if you I am now 100% committed and keeping my TT for the long hall.  
I was a fool to think I could just let it go after the journey I've been on with it for the last year and I've now got it looking but mostly running like a real dream so I'm going to enjoy it to the max!!! 

This time next month my baby will be getting fully detailed + wheels all done so can't bloody wait!!! 

After that exhaust then remap which will be un-bloody-real  lol!

Here's my pics of it in sun today:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

What exhaust you having fitted?.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG :lol: i can sense another long thread coming soon..."yeah but..."no but" :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ChallonaTTer said:


> OMG :lol: i can sense another long thread coming soon..."yeah but..."no but" :lol:


But Maybe so :lol:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> What exhaust you having fitted?.


After my full detail next month ill go back to the TT shop for exhaust + remap at the same time  but I was told ages ago scorpion exhausts are very nice which TT shop do along with miltek but I just want one that's fairly quite but when your foot is down you get a nice meaty sporty sound!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > What exhaust you having fitted?.
> ...


Quite a meaty sound, what's one of those when "quiet" :lol:


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

ChallonaTTer said:


> OMG :lol: i can sense another long thread coming soon..."yeah but..."no but" :lol:


Due think [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Morning all on this lovely summers day  god it's another beautiful driving day of which I think I will later but was going to ask guys, what cat-back exhaust do you think would be best for me miltek or scorpion and why?

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :rol :roll: here we go!!!


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just get the remap Chris and you won't stop smiling!

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheer up as you have a mint TT :wink:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello boys, I know I have a mint TT  lol and I'm loving it as got it cleaned today as needed its last one before my mate has it for the detail and as you can see from the pics below she looks stunning  + she drove amazingly well too as that induction kit sound honestly to lads who haven't got one get one they sound amazing and do massively help the engine breath compared to the standard air box!!! 


























Ps I will get remap fella but have to wait till after my detail then I will along with I think a scorpion cat-back exhaust which all together will be unreal for flow/sound/power!!!     

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Very clean condition mate :wink:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you fella  and that's without my full detail so image what it will be like with it  lol - will be like new just like my inside + under bonnet!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

TT225lover said:


> Hello boys, I know I have a mint TT  lol and I'm loving it as got it cleaned today as needed its last one before my mate has it for the detail and as you can see from the pics below she looks stunning  + she drove amazingly well too as that induction kit sound honestly to lads who haven't got one get one they sound amazing and do massively help the engine breath compared to the standard air box!!!
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> ...


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

payday tomorrow :mrgreen: NEW MODS FROM TT SHOP TO BE BOUGHT !!!! :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> payday tomorrow :mrgreen: NEW MODS FROM TT SHOP TO BE BOUGHT !!!! :lol:


I hate payday as I'm always looking for new bling :lol:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> payday tomorrow :mrgreen: NEW MODS FROM TT SHOP TO BE BOUGHT !!!! :lol:


Hello mate how ya doing don't think we have met, welcome into my thread 

What TT you got then and what you getting from TT shop?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

TT225lover said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > payday tomorrow :mrgreen: NEW MODS FROM TT SHOP TO BE BOUGHT !!!! :lol:
> ...


Hello mr TT225lover 

I have a MRC remapped (stage 2 ) mk1 225 and I love it 

think the next things on the list is engine bits.... like water bottle caps and oil cap lids need to get the underneath of that bonnet up to parr with the car haha

I have a list I want to buy  lottery tickets are not working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Car looks nice and clean. You will be scared to take her out once she has been detailed.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Car looks nice and clean. You will be scared to take her out once she has been detailed.


He's lucky it's not black :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Kprincess said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks nice and clean. You will be scared to take her out once she has been detailed.
> ...


Very true lol, One of the more difficult colours of car to keep clean


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Having read your thread from start to finish I think thank god your keeping your mk1, if you got a mk 2 and joined us on the other side imagine the length of the threads for a mk2, windows regulators, saggy seats, warped disks, blown amps, etc etc I imagine TT shop are disappointed though as they could have relieved you of even more of your hard earned...

Crazy crazy guy but kinda entertaining in a nice way


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne1986 said:
> ...


SIlly lottery tickets :x xx


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > BaueruTc said:
> ...


I have to deal with it everyday  :roll:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Having read your thread from start to finish I think thank god your keeping your mk1, if you got a mk 2 and joined us on the other side imagine the length of the threads for a mk2, windows regulators, saggy seats, warped disks, blown amps, etc etc I imagine TT shop are disappointed though as they could have relieved you of even more of your hard earned...
> 
> Crazy crazy guy but kinda entertaining in a nice way


The truth about mk2 :lol: :lol: 
Sorry about that, didn't think such a new car could have so many problems


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne1986 said:
> ...


Hello buddy  good to meet you and your TT sounds cool any pics? Bloody hell stage 2 I can't imagine that speed lol what bhp you running on that then? I'm only going for stage 1 revo from TT shop but that should be still amazing right and so worth doing?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Car looks nice and clean. You will be scared to take her out once she has been detailed.


Hello mate nice to meet you as well  
Well your so right, I will be scared to take it out once detailed + my wheels being all re-done lol but can't wait for it mate will be like showroom!!! 
That's how nice it looked with a quick clean so can't imagine what it will look like after a weeks worth of full detail!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Having read your thread from start to finish I think thank god your keeping your mk1, if you got a mk 2 and joined us on the other side imagine the length of the threads for a mk2, windows regulators, saggy seats, warped disks, blown amps, etc etc I imagine TT shop are disappointed though as they could have relieved you of even more of your hard earned...
> 
> Crazy crazy guy but kinda entertaining in a nice way


Another new face  lol!

How's you? Yeah was being silly before thinking about another TT when mines mechanically mint and had some good hard earned cash on it + just love mine anyway with matching blue interior, blue calipars, induction kit, my private plate on it and the colour too of course!!! 

That's all it needs for the outside to look like new like my inside  + under bonnet is so damm clean too it's ace! 

So what TT you got then?

Ps I think the TT shop for now have had enough of my money for a couple months until I get my exhaust + remap ;p lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hope all are having a Good Friday!!! 

Just took my TT for an MOT and passed with flying bloody colours mate and all the lads down there fucking loved it and said how nice it was         ! Buzzing mate as I really love it and its now been fully sorted mechanically, years tax and now years MOT so well happy!!!  !

When people see how amazing my baby is in person makes me feel so good  as they said its immaculate under bonnet + like new inside too so on such a high now so bring on the detail, exhaust + remap!!!  woooooo


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats  ill post some pics up of mine over the weekend hun

its still in the garage at the moment


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> Congrats  ill post some pics up of mine over the weekend hun
> 
> its still in the garage at the moment


Sweetie not got your car back yet?. What's happened to it since you've had the broken bolt removed?. X


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats  ill post some pics up of mine over the weekend hun
> ...


not yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]

iv had them fit my lowering springs and my spacers :twisted: haha so im waiting for them to do it... I honestly cannot wait to get it back !!! feel like I have lost a limb


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne1986 said:
> ...


Trust me babes, I know the feeling 

Hopefully you have your TT back and a Cheshire fat grin from ear to eat  x


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Having read your thread from start to finish I think thank god your keeping your mk1, if you got a mk 2 and joined us on the other side imagine the length of the threads for a mk2, windows regulators, saggy seats, warped disks, blown amps, etc etc I imagine TT shop are disappointed though as they could have relieved you of even more of your hard earned...
> 
> Crazy crazy guy but kinda entertaining in a nice way


Ill be going back mate for my exhaust + remap in a couple months so I will be back!!!  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Spoke to my Detailer earlier lads and gave him my deposit, so all good to go in a months time or less now and is going to give it a full correction, (detail) by doing inside/outside/engine bay + wheels so can't wait!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Chris. Look forward to seeing it once you've had it detailed! We won't lots of pics please 

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Morning mate 

Yeah of course I will mate, he takes pics of the whole process too so ill put then
All on. Trust me guys once you have seen mine you will want all yours doing + to be honest by this guy too as he's based in Bedfordshire just the the TT shop but he's a top lad with the latest and best protection, machines and equipment to do the best job!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello boys  been a little while but I've missed you all so much! ;p lol!

Lovely summers day, took my TT for a nice drive but not enjoying it as much as I need my TT looking mint in this weather but its not  so when 18 more days arrive ill be in heaven!!! 

Just a shame when under bonnet is very clean, inside is spotless like new but the outside + wheels are grubby so really counting the days!!! 

Just topped mine up with a bit of oil + water to keep it fresh and running like a dream!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Eurocarparts have a big sale on this weekend and I've just bought myself a new battery for my TT and its:

<Bosch BatteryS5 Battery 027>

It's a super one for my baby and the guys said its the best one of the range they have was like well over £100 and I got it for £80!!! 

Well happy lads!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one Chris. Not long now till your full detail and alloy refurb, bet you can't wait! 

Paul


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm waiting to here back from these guys regards my milltek qs cat back, Brembo gt junior big brake kit, h&r spacers 10front 15rear, rear brakes to match with pads aswell.

That will be a nice day lol.....

Will hopefully transform my car, shame they don't do the 42draft intake as I would have that also.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

TT225lover said:


> Eurocarparts have a big sale on this weekend and I've just bought myself a new battery for my TT and its:
> 
> <Bosch BatteryS5 Battery 027>
> 
> ...


I bought the same one a couple of weeks ago. The starter motor turns over twice as fast now! ECP do amazing deals.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,I'm very surprised at the cost of Bosch batteries at EurocarParts now when the battery here is cheaper & also free delivery.
Bosch & Varta are supposed to be the Best.

http://www.carbatteriesonline.co.uk/sho ... batteries/

http://www.performancebatteries.co.uk/product/D24/

Hoggy.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Nice one Chris. Not long now till your full detail and alloy refurb, bet you can't wait!
> 
> Paul


Don't start :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi,I'm very surprised at the cost of Bosch batteries at EurocarParts now when the battery here is cheaper & also free delivery.
> Bosch & Varta are supposed to be the Best.
> 
> http://www.carbatteriesonline.co.uk/sho ... batteries/
> ...


Wowo hoggy, ECP are a rip off by the looks of your links 

Thanks need one of those


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Chris. Not long now till your full detail and alloy refurb, bet you can't wait!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: can't wait to see the pics once done it going to look mint!

Paul.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > alij100 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mine isn't as mint though


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sure in time it will be KP and black is the best colour for a shine! :wink: then yours will be mint 

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> I'm sure in time it will be KP and black is the best colour for a shine! :wink: then yours will be mint
> 
> Paul


I want my TT to be minter than mint and black it the worst to shown scratches but hopefully I'll get her mint like our buds


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

foster2108 said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Eurocarparts have a big sale on this weekend and I've just bought myself a new battery for my TT and its:
> ...


Hello mate 

You got the same one yeah, they ace aren't they? Can't wait for mine but as I said to have something brand new under there too running the power through the car!!! 

They said that the ones are the best ones as they are the S5's and they power the heated seats etc... lovely so can't wait!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi,I'm very surprised at the cost of Bosch batteries at EurocarParts now when the battery here is cheaper & also free delivery.
> Bosch & Varta are supposed to be the Best.
> 
> http://www.carbatteriesonline.co.uk/sho ... batteries/
> ...


Hello Hoggy mate 

Can't say much as mines been bought online today and getting delivered soon so buzzing mate 

Should be lovely as alot of people said Bosch are a top battery and to go for that, so I did and went for the more expensive one but even being over a £100 battery it's going to be so worth it mate and not fussed about the price really as not alot in it! 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> I'm sure in time it will be KP and black is the best colour for a shine! :wink: then yours will be mint
> 
> Paul


Mate not black, our blue is the best colour!!!  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure in time it will be KP and black is the best colour for a shine! :wink: then yours will be mint
> ...


Black has always and will always be the bestest and mintest colour mate trust me no colour can match up to black :wink:
EDIT: I'm only teasing you people, most colours are nice and blue does have a nice way of showing her curves :wink:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > alij100 said:
> ...


Apart from red! Far exceeds boring black as best colour :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TT225lover said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure in time it will be KP and black is the best colour for a shine! :wink: then yours will be mint
> ...


I do agree Chris blue is the best colour I was just being nice to KP as I want her Votex front spoiler! :wink:

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Morning all, to be fair black + red are nice especially when fully detailed or brand new bodywork but our blue is just far more special + I have the bonus if the matching blue seats and interior so is just LUSH people!!!! ;p lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol Paul you sly fox :roll: your still not getting the votex 

Most colours are nice apart from Green [smiley=bigcry.gif] even orange looks better than green :lol:

The best colours are black as I have one  and I've seen a beautiful red one from one of the links on here but red fades over time, blue but should be deep, grey, there is also a weird bit really nice colour like a greyish blue and I think it's one of the lads from another country, maybe Texas had it but can't remember.

Let see your colours should be the next thread :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Black has always and will always be the bestest and mintest colour mate trust me no colour can match up to black :wink:[/quote]

Apart from red! Far exceeds AMAZING black as second best colour :lol:[/quote]

Is this because you have red :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Morning all, to be fair black + red are nice especially when fully detailed or brand new bodywork but our blue is just far more special + I have the bonus if the matching blue seats and interior so is just LUSH people!!!! ;p lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, you'll love blue even more if you had this votex kit bonded to it :wink: I would  ask Paul alij who is desperate for the kit :wink: 
Blue shows all the detailing as many have mentioned :wink: 
Even though I still prefer black :wink:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

What's a votex kit? Anyway sorry but mine + Paul's blue is by far the best and ill prove it when I get my full detail in a few weeks!!! ;p lol!

Red + black are nice too though!  lol!

Ps just been out for a lovely drive and my baby drive amazing so bloody loving this car soooooooooo much ;p lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all, to be fair black + red are nice especially when fully detailed or brand new bodywork but our blue is just far more special + I have the bonus if the matching blue seats and interior so is just LUSH people!!!! ;p lol!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: no KP I don't want the Votex kit just the front spoiler I already have the rear Votex spoiler and just want the front spoiler to finish it off [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope yours drops off!!! [smiley=baby.gif]

And as Chris says our colour is best! :wink:

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > TT225lover said:
> ...


How dare you wish for my spoiler to drop off you evil evil thing  jealousy wont get you far :twisted:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

My new gem has arrived  yay  and next day delivery too very impressed!  
Will get it fitted next week or after but doesn't take long to do does it people?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: only kidding KP :wink: what was the outcome with all that trouble you was having with a repair garage? Was it ever sorted?

Paul :-*


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> :lol: only kidding KP :wink: what was the outcome with all that trouble you was having with a repair garage? Was it ever sorted?
> 
> Paul :-*


I know you were nt :lol:

Not quite yet Paul, the assessor came out Friday gone to take final assessment but was being a ***** as usual trying to make up excuses so I simply said that in not interested in what he has to say regards the problems and that made him shut up lol

I've sent a final email to the person handling this matter and they will get back to me regards if and what they will pay for the repair cash in lieu.
So awaiting their final response. 
Hope it's a good response or I'll have to try them at court for the sum.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lets hope it's all sorted soon then KP seems to have been dragging on long enough now! At least you seem to be staying positive with all these bargains you keep getting recently. :wink:

Paul


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:



Graham


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Graham that is stunning!  and loving the Votex front spoiler too [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Lets hope it's all sorted soon then KP seems to have been dragging on long enough now! At least you seem to be staying positive with all these bargains you keep getting recently. :wink:
> 
> Paul


Tbh Paul, I'm furious with the way this has been handled by the insurance assessors who are a bunch of P**** I've had to deal with over the past 5months but hopefully after all this headache comes bliss and plenty of mods to keep me smiling for a while 

As Quoted by many that bargains are a girls best friend :wink: :lol:

Can't wait for the overhaul which is going to make my baby look and sound like a totally different car and also getting ready for a Wak map


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham


Very nice 

Owww can't wait to have mine fitted now


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Love_iTT said:


> Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham


What a sight 
So glad you decided to keep it & show us all what can be achieved with care & attention to detail.
You must be so proud 
So looking forward to seeing this at Gaydon (& yourself) at last.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeez KP your certainly going for it on the mod front! It's going to be one stunning TT looks and performance  with all the hassle you've had the last 5 months even if you offered me that Votex for free now I would say no you keep it! 

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Jeez KP your certainly going for it on the mod front! It's going to be one stunning TT looks and performance  with all the hassle you've had the last 5 months even if you offered me that Votex for free now I would say no you keep it!
> 
> Paul


Lol aww poor you 

Don't worry I'll keep an eye out for you :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Getting back to the OP then I will be taking my TT there in a few weeks time for them to work their magic, the car needs a service plus a 4 wheel alignment and a few other things which I need to get done. The point is that I have no problems taking it to The TT Shop, a great bunch of guys and I always get great service from them.

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Getting back to the OP then I will be taking my TT there in a few weeks time for them to work their magic, the car needs a service plus a 4 wheel alignment and a few other things which I need to get done. The point is that I have no problems taking it to The TT Shop, a great bunch of guys and I always get great service from them.
> 
> Graham


Yes mate the TT shop are amazing as I live 30 mins away + they sorted my TT out and it's running like new now so well happy!!!  New battery to be fitted soon, full detail + wheel refurb in few weeks then exhaust and remap!!! 

Ps I can't comment on your tt really as hate them in convertibles as to me don't look right at all, but seems all good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the OP then I will be taking my TT there in a few weeks time for them to work their magic, the car needs a service plus a 4 wheel alignment and a few other things which I need to get done. The point is that I have no problems taking it to The TT Shop, a great bunch of guys and I always get great service from them.
> ...


Mate ,talk about not mincin your words  . I think it looks stunning loveTT and in total agreement bout the boys at the TTShop.

Sal


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Saleena41 said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Hello buddy 

What you mean mincin my words?

I've always hated mk1 tts in convertibles , but not meaning it doesn't seem nice etc... just my opinion. Lol! Quite like the colour too though in purple 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TT225lover said:


> ...Ps I can't comment on your tt really as hate them in convertibles as to me don't look right at all, but seems all good!


 :lol: :lol: Fair play mate, I know what you mean but I don't know how you can 'hate' a particular car, maybe dislike but hate?

I dislike people who are arrogant but I hate arrogance. But if you truly hate TT roadsters then I respect your opinion but will just query it.

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > ...Ps I can't comment on your tt really as hate them in convertibles as to me don't look right at all, but seems all good!
> ...


Morning, lol ok then hate is a bit strong HA HA, it does look nice but I've always loved the coupes that's why I got my baby!  So what you done to yours then mate and it a 225 or 180? 
I can't wait to get my new battery in as shown above should be ace then my full detail + wheel refurb in a few weeks  will look showroom 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Morning to you too! I know exactly what you mean, I actually prefer the shape of the coupe to the roadster but I love convertibles so for me this is the best solution. Having said that, to me the roadster can look an awesome looking car in some instances. Mine is a 225 which has been slightly breathed on (see sig for details) and the best bit is the remap by Wak, it transformed the car totally.

Anyway, enough of that. A new battery will make all the difference, I fitted one into mine last weekend as my one was totally dead, just make sure you have the radio code at hand because it will probably go into safe mode. I've got a complete new battery box and ancillaries coming to me next week and so I will have to take the battery back out again to fit it, my fuse holder on the top has broken so I thought I would replace the complete thing in one go, that will also give me the opportunity to clean around that area while it's out.

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Morning to you too! I know exactly what you mean, I actually prefer the shape of the coupe to the roadster but I love convertibles so for me this is the best solution. Having said that, to me the roadster can look an awesome looking car in some instances. Mine is a 225 which has been slightly breathed on (see sig for details) and the best bit is the remap by Wak, it transformed the car totally.
> 
> Anyway, enough of that. A new battery will make all the difference, I fitted one into mine last weekend as my one was totally dead, just make sure you have the radio code at hand because it will probably go into safe mode. I've got a complete new battery box and ancillaries coming to me next week and so I will have to take the battery back out again to fit it, my fuse holder on the top has broken so I thought I would replace the complete thing in one go, that will also give me the opportunity to clean around that area while it's out.
> 
> Graham


Yeah can't wait to get my new battery in my TT as will all help to the power flow of the car and to freshen it all up!  mines an ace battery too so all good!!! 

What happens if I don't have the radio code? + where would I find it?

I'm thinking of a remap too in a while, it so worth it yes? I think my 225 is fast enough as I have new induction kit too + plan for a new cat-back exhaust too what you think? 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Bang for bucks then a (good) remap has to be the best mod. A more free flowing exhaust, a good induction kit etc will all add a little extra but the remap is where you will notice the difference. The exhaust and induction kit will make it seem faster but most of that is because of the sporty noise. It depends on how far you want to go with your mods really but don't forget that when you mod your engine for more power with the above then you will need to stop as well so think about upgrading the brakes too!!  Plus get your mods done first then whoever maps your car can then take those into account when remapping - unless you just plump for a generic map of course.

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Bang for bucks then a (good) remap has to be the best mod. A more free flowing exhaust, a good induction kit etc will all add a little extra but the remap is where you will notice the difference. The exhaust and induction kit will make it seem faster but most of that is because of the sporty noise. It depends on how far you want to go with your mods really but don't forget that when you mod your engine for more power with the above then you will need to stop as well so think about upgrading the brakes too!!  Plus get your mods done first then whoever maps your car can then take those into account when remapping - unless you just plump for a generic map of course.
> 
> Graham


I will be going back to the TT shop for the revo stage 1 remap + exhaust too as they already fitted induction kit when they were doing loads to mine a few weeks ago. 

Once those added then my TT should be running 260+bhp so will be unreal speed & power so can't wait! 

In regards to brakes, I've not long had brand new discs + pads which are ace and will be superb! 

I have an induction kit which is super then want other 2 things as above then my TT is complete. 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Chris hope your have a cracking bank holiday. when's your full detailed booked?

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Hi Chris hope your have a cracking bank holiday. when's your full detailed booked?
> 
> Paul


It going to put a fat juicy  on his face once its minter than now


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris hope your have a cracking bank holiday. when's your full detailed booked?
> ...


I should hope so KP :wink: he has the best colour 

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > alij100 said:
> ...


Oh yes but missing the Votex kit to finish it off nicely :wink:

kp


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ooh KP that was a low blow 

Paul


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Bang for bucks then a (good) remap has to be the best mod. A more free flowing exhaust, a good induction kit etc will all add a little extra but the remap is where you will notice the difference. The exhaust and induction kit will make it seem faster but most of that is because of the sporty noise. It depends on how far you want to go with your mods really but don't forget that when you mod your engine for more power with the above then you will need to stop as well so think about upgrading the brakes too!!  Plus get your mods done first then whoever maps your car can then take those into account when remapping - unless you just plump for a generic map of course.
> ...


how much did they charge you for the re-brake, as mine needs doing later this year, what type of disc's and pads did you get mate?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Ooh KP that was a low blow
> 
> Paul


no no!! I was just saying the finish would look gorgeous with a Votex kit  x


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Hi Chris hope your have a cracking bank holiday. when's your full detailed booked?
> 
> Paul


Hello my good friend  yeah my bank holiday weekend has been great so far thanks and so glad I get another lay in tomorrow!  u?

My full detail + wheel refurb are booked in with my mate on 20th May till 25th so not long mate, can't bloody wait as will be showroom condition!!! 

He's doing my engine bay + my inside too so all areas are being covered!!! 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris hope your have a cracking bank holiday. when's your full detailed booked?
> ...


Lol I know mate  I can't wait to have brand new wheels, engine bay looking even cleaner, bits of inside and all concentration mostly on my bodywork which will be perfect as the colour blue of my TT + Paul's is the best!!! ;p lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

thebluemax said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Hello fella nice to meet ya and welcome to my thread  lol! Well the TT shop only charged me an hours labour to fit my brake pads + discs all round as I bought them from eurocarparts all for only £170 which if you haven't got any yet get from there! 

All my brakes are pagid which are top brakes too as they work a dream as all nice and fresh on my TT which feels + looks ace! 

Also the TT shop supply the same brakes and would of done for me but I saved myself £100+ getting them
Myself so I would do the same mate! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > alij100 said:
> ...


Lol your still missing the main attraction feature matey!. :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Chris yes bank holiday going very well loving the weather down here in good old Essex forecast today 20 degrees!!  As said cant wait to see pics once yours is done. I'm going to clay bar my car this week never done it before and been watching Utube vids for advice then at the end of the week getting the Votex alloys fitted. 
Paul [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


And that is?............... lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Hi Chris yes bank holiday going very well loving the weather down here in good old Essex forecast today 20 degrees!!  As said cant wait to see pics once yours is done. I'm going to clay bar my car this week never done it before and been watching Utube vids for advice then at the end of the week getting the Votex alloys fitted.
> Paul [smiley=sunny.gif]


Yes weather hot today mate and going to go out for a drive soon I think  yeah all my pics will be up of course fella from start to finish!  Yeah my Detailer snow foams, cleans, clays, machine polish, engine bay, inside, all glass, refurbs my alloys, cleans my blue calipars then adds protection to all bodywork!!! SHOWROOM finish! 

What's clay bar or it like above?

Will have to see those new wheels mate but your other ones looked all good, how much you selling them for then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

What I can make out a clay bar kit consists of detailing spray you spray onto the paintwork then rub the soft clay bar over it as it removes all contaminates and leaves the paintwork glass like smooth then once done will invest in some quality wax looking to achieve the wet look as they call it. But I'm not to clued up when it comes to polishing. 
Yes I will probibly sell the QS rep alloys I bought them from the TT shop and have done less than 1k miles on them but they will be sold without tyres though so hoping for around £300 for them not sure what they are worth really. 
Hope you've a good oneChris just got back from the beach now got the BBQ on the go and a sinking a few bulmers 

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah that's the same as what I was saying, claying it's called is part of the process and my detailer does all that too!!!  Mate you should just get yours done properly like me and like I was going to do is show you lot how amazing my Detailer is and he lives in same area as the TT shop too! 

I'm off out to Hoover my TT and do all the inside as its a nice summers evening!!! 

If I didn't have my alloys I would have yours, but I don't know prefer mine a bit really you?

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol your still missing the main attraction feature matey!. [/quote]

And that is?............... lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The Votex body kit :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> Lol your still missing the main attraction feature matey!.


And that is?............... lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The Votex body kit :wink:[/quote]

I'm getting there KP. I don't want the full kit as I think it only suits some colours, I have the Votex rear spoiler and Votex alloys but missing that elusive front spoiler, anyway I would say the Votex kit doesn't look right on black but there is a forum member on here who has black one with full kit fitted plus speedline alloys and looks stunning! 8)

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Lol your still missing the main attraction feature matey!.
> ...


I'm getting there KP. I don't want the full kit as I think it only suits some colours, I have the Votex rear spoiler and Votex alloys but missing that elusive front spoiler, anyway I would say the Votex kit doesn't look right on black but there is a forum member on here who has black one with full kit fitted plus speedline alloys and looks stunning! 8)

Paul[/quote]

FYI ian222 has a black TT fully votex'd and looks amazing hence I wanted the full kit 

Patience and you will see mine fully kitted soon :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


FYI ian222 has a black TT fully votex'd and looks amazing hence I wanted the full kit 

Patience and you will see mine fully kitted soon :wink:[/quote]

It still would look better on mine 

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay then, it will stand out a lot more on blue


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers princess for the link. Just booked for my Vitex alloys to be fitted this Wednesday very excited! 

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Cheers princess for the link. Just booked for my Vitex alloys to be fitted this Wednesday very excited!
> 
> Paul


Them alloys are really nice and the name owww Votex


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham


This is the best looking TT on here followed by ian222 Black coupe.

I would happily trade mine for either one. I personally think the TT's look boring without the full votex kit...

VOTEX CREW [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

ive got my car booked in at the tt shop for a wheel alignment. is the health check free or how much is it becuase i would quite like to get that done 

Thanks kit


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

tangapants said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> ...


Gota say Tangaoants your silver TT looks awesome with the kit fitted also 

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

tangapants said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> ...


Yes they definitely do look glum without it tangapants

+1 to the Votex crew  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

kitcar98 said:


> ive got my car booked in at the tt shop for a wheel alignment. is the health check free or how much is it becuase i would quite like to get that done
> 
> Thanks kit


Hello fella, nice to meet ya as your a new face in my thread! 

The TT shop are the best and a health check is £70 as they just charge an hours labour like they did with me when I first went.

So you local to the TT shop then?

What TT you got etc..?

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

tangapants said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> ...


Thats very kind of you to say but I would guess that there are a few folk on here that would disagree with that. :wink:

However, I do like the sound of The Votex Crew. We could start a thread up for anyone who has anything Votex can post in it. It can just be the wheels or maybe just the rear spoiler. So who going to start the post then. I elect KP to start it up as she can show the before and after pics when it's fitted. :wink:

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Lol your still missing the main attraction feature matey!.


And that is?............... lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The Votex body kit :wink:[/quote]

Lol what is it with you and other about this bloody votex kit lol!  
Personally I'm not so keen as just love my TT as it is original looking with a few little tweaks to it, but once mines had its full detail + wheel refurb it will be best looking blue TT on here  isn't that right Paul? ;p lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> tangapants said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Graham got to say I love the attention to detail on your roadster the way you have done the front grill to match the headlights spot on 8)

+1 Votex crew
+1 denim blue best colour Chris :wink:

Paul


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> kitcar98 said:
> 
> 
> > ive got my car booked in at the tt shop for a wheel alignment. is the health check free or how much is it becuase i would quite like to get that done
> ...


Hi Mate!

Yer havent been to the tt shop before so first time havent had the tt very long but recentley had to change the rear suspension because it snapped and it neads a wheel alignment. im up there this weekend but its about an hour and a half from me as im coming from hertfordshire.
I have a 53 plate TT 3.2 V6 with a couple of small subtle mods nothing major and i absouletely love it. i think its a great car mostly use it on weekends so its a kind of weekend car but its great and only has about 50,000 miles on which i think is very good for its age. Runs like new and i use premuim petrol to keep it running good.

Kit


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Lol your still missing the main attraction feature matey!.
> ...


Lol what is it with you and other about this bloody votex kit lol!  
Personally I'm not so keen as just love my TT as it is original looking with a few little tweaks to it, but once mines had its full detail + wheel refurb it will be best looking blue TT on here  isn't that right Paul? ;p lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Look at the purple cabby it has the full kit on. It looks exactly like the front bumper side skirts just more fuller than the average TT front sides back is different though but looks amazing all the same so don't bloody bloody


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> tangapants said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Once everything starts going on to my baby I'll start the thread going if that's okay with you guys  
Mods will also be added, lots and lots an lots


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

kitcar98 said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > kitcar98 said:
> ...


Morning fella 

What part of Hertfordshire you from then as I'm from there too funny enough lol and it only takes me 30 mins to get there ;p lol!

Small world isn't it lol! Your TT sounds sweet, pm mate as wouldn't kind seeing some pics and yes the mileage is superb mate on yours too. Bit like mine in a way as mines a 2000 plate 225 and only done 88,000 miles which is amazing too for its age etc...! 

How did your suspension snap and what was the damage or was it ok?

I only use mine outside of work + weekends too but after all the work I've had done at the TT shop mines running like a dream and needs nothing more so they say which is best news you want to hear  so then went and got years tax + mot for it last week which it sailed through too!!! 

Fitting my new ace Bosch battery this week too which will freshen my baby up and be lovely!!! 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

My new lovely battery is in people as my mechanic just fitted it in a couple mins and didn't charge me and loving the feeling of a top new fresh one under my bonnet!!! 

Wooooooooohooooooooooo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Got there before you mate :lol:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Got there before you mate :lol:


Lol, mine was in before I said anyway so shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;p lol! 
Loving it though mate, filled strong powered battery in my beast! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Got there before you mate :lol:
> ...


Funny enough, the car feels a lot healthier as I had a naffy 075 in there and my baby seemed weak and felt like she wasn't going to start after 5minutes listening to the radio so thought I would treat her to a new one  
Best mod :wink:


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


it's a battery !


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

thebluemax said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > TT225lover said:
> ...


It doesn't matter, it's still a top thing to have and to have a Bosch S5 one now in my TT is a great feeling and knowing its fully powered and running like a dream is a super feeling!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

thebluemax

Funny enough, the car feels a lot healthier as I had a naffy 075 in there and my baby seemed weak and felt like she wasn't going to start after 5minutes listening to the radio so thought I would treat her to a new one 
Best mod

it's a battery ! 
2001 225 Red Roadster.

Makes perfect sense


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover

Funny enough, the car feels a lot healthier as I had a naffy 075 in there and my baby seemed weak and felt like she wasn't going to start after 5minutes listening to the radio so thought I would treat her to a new one 
Best mod

it's a battery ! [/quote]

It doesn't matter, it's still a top thing to have and to have a Bosch S5 one now in my TT is a great feeling and knowing its fully powered and running like a dream is a super feeling!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

I went for the OE Battery and that is good enough for me :wink: cost £67.50 with 3years warranty from tps

Thanks


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham


im not one for the votex, but this should be the car to advertise it. love this tt


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Charlesuk said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> ...


It's very nice but not too sure about the upper grill but the owner must like it 

Just come back from the shop and    power from no where  
I'm sure my baby lacks power and then all of a sudden she grows wings :? :?


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> TT225lover
> 
> Funny enough, the car feels a lot healthier as I had a naffy 075 in there and my baby seemed weak and felt like she wasn't going to start after 5minutes listening to the radio so thought I would treat her to a new one
> Best mod
> ...


It doesn't matter, it's still a top thing to have and to have a Bosch S5 one now in my TT is a great feeling and knowing its fully powered and running like a dream is a super feeling!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

I went for the OE Battery and that is good enough for me :wink: cost £67.50 with 3years warranty from tps

Thanks [/quote]

That's cool mate and its a lovely feeling having a new battery under my bonnet and its over £100 Bosch one with a 5 year guarantee as well so buzzing!!!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris you got that battery fitted yet?

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Chris you got that battery fitted yet?
> 
> Paul


Hello buddy 

Yeah you know I have just look above ;p lol! My mechanic came round and fitted it in 2 mins lol and didn't charge me anything so all good and web he said they are top batteries and will keep my TT all fresh and running with full power for so long so well happy mate and now nothing else being done till after my full detail at the end of the month!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

missed that one. Good to hear Alls going well matey. You must be counting the days to the detail 

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> missed that one. Good to hear Alls going well matey. You must be counting the days to the detail
> 
> Paul


Yes am counting that days mate as only 2 weeks to go really so well excited and to have brand new alloys too + new centre caps too it will look ace!!! 

Going to give my a TT a run out later as going shopping with my girl so can give the battery a good going too!! 

Just the little things like that make all the difference but my detail is certainly a massive thing of course!!! 

How's your TT mate still locked away in its cage? ;p lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > TT225lover
> ...


That's cool mate and its a lovely feeling having a new battery under my bonnet and its over £100 Bosch one with a 5 year guarantee as well so buzzing!!! [/quote]

looks like you'll be buzzing for the next 5yrs then


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Kprincess said:


> ...It's very nice but not too sure about the upper grill but the owner must like it


I will never force any of my opinions on anyone and I know only too well that there are people who will not like the style of my TTR - life would be boring if that were the case, but anything I do on it is done with careful consideration and before I did the grille I researched some styles, mainly Audi but others were considered and the end result came from this:










A beautiful B5 RS4

I'm not having a go here, just explaining the thought process behind why I chose this style of grille and that it wasn't just bunged on without any thought behind it. I really don't care if people like it or not, it's not my problem because the main thing is I like it as you like yours.

Graham


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Love_iTT said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > ...It's very nice but not too sure about the upper grill but the owner must like it
> ...


I am sure you dont care Graham but I for one really like what you have done with the RS stylé grille and looks better than leaving standard...


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > ...It's very nice but not too sure about the upper grill but the owner must like it
> ...


Good morning fella 

Look mate its your TT and you do what you want just like we all do and that's the fun but seeing things on cars that are different so we compare/like/dislike whatever but at the end of the day we all have Audi sports cars and they are all beautiful amazing machines!  lol.

I see what your saying completely though as same with my 225, everything I've done and will do are the best things and its made me love my TT even more. I have to say I've never had a bad comment or word said about mine but! ;p lol! When I first saw yours I said I wasn't keen on convertibles which I'm not but saying that I do like yours. 

I treat mine like its a brand new one if its parts on the car or cleaning it keeping it spotless and ill always be that way with it like others will do too regardless if they are all different! 

Just thought I would comment 

Cheers ps not a fan on that front grill by the way ;p lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TT225lover said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > missed that one. Good to hear Alls going well matey. You must be counting the days to the detail
> ...


Lol yes it's still in its cage but will be coming out this afternoon as new alloys going on!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > ...It's very nice but not too sure about the upper grill but the owner must like it
> ...


Beautiful RS4  
Graham I wasn't disrespecting your choice of body bits and mods but thought a black grill would suit it best someone photoshop and it look will amazing :wink: 
Never the less it your choice so who am I to judge as I wanted Azez A alloys :lol: talk about chavy is what someone called it :lol:

Pps I retract not liking the grill, it's lovely for your car.


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Charlesuk said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> ...


I love the grill and the colour but don't like the kit or the
Interior

Sorry Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

nott said:


> Charlesuk said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Don't be sorry mate, it's your opinion and that's fine by me - seriously. It's good to have an opinion and to be able to express it. :wink:

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

We are all a loving TT family!!!  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Do the lovely TT shop send confirmation emails? I'm fairly certain I spent some of my hard-earned with them on Monday night, but I can't see any emails to say I didn't dream the whole thing.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Do the lovely TT shop send confirmation emails? I'm fairly certain I spent some of my hard-earned with them on Monday night, but I can't see any emails to say I didn't dream the whole thing.


Lol, sorry mate don't know I never email them I ring and go to! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

No joke lads I'm out in my TT now and with this new battery the car honestly feels like a different one lol, flying down the motorway and seems alot sharper and everything!!! Loving it  x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Charlesuk said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think Merlin Purple and a FULL Votex kit is the best combo - but then I would say that wouldn't I. :wink:
> ...


Love the grill where can I get one? :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I got mine from eBay Germany but there maybe a UK supplier now as this was last year sometime, just do a search on eBay for Audi TT mesh grill or grille. I bought mine which had a backing piece for the Audi 4 rings to clip on to, some don't have it incase you don't want to put the rings on.

I modified my one to taper at the bottom so that it sat in a more vertical position like this.










And then sprayed the outer edge and the 4 rings in Audi satin silver.










Hope that helps.

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

nott said:


> Charlesuk said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


I agree who would want that spoiler or full leather pole positions they are foul :roll:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> I got mine from eBay Germany but there maybe a UK supplier now as this was last year sometime, just do a search on eBay for Audi TT mesh grill or grille. I bought mine which had a backing piece for the Audi 4 rings to clip on to, some don't have it incase you don't want to put the rings on.
> 
> I modified my one to taper at the bottom so that it sat in a more vertical position like this.
> 
> ...


Love the thinking that has gone into this. It's subtle mods like these that can make a big impact on looks. Stunning car Graham 8)

Paul


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

TT225lover said:


> No joke lads I'm out in my TT now and with this new battery the car honestly feels like a different one lol, flying down the motorway and seems alot sharper and everything!!! Loving it  x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"News flash"..Bosch battery gives TT wings...last seen flying down motorway :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> No joke lads I'm out in my TT now and with this new battery the car honestly feels like a different one lol, flying down the motorway and seems alot sharper and everything!!! Loving it  x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flying you say mate, Did you treat your TT to a red bull :lol:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol seriously lads it felt alot nicer and this TT OMG is just a dream on a motorway it really is love it  
I just find my TT with all its has done + induction kit bloody rapid already, can't possibly imagine a remap lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris if you think she's fast now just wait till you get that remap it makes a huge difference. It will blow you away matey big time!  

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Chris if you think she's fast now just wait till you get that remap it makes a huge difference. It will blow you away matey big time!
> 
> Paul


You'll soon have wings chris :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

More like Supersonic!!!! 

Paul


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Would've used these guys but took over 2 weeks to reply to an email, and then another on that, and then being 2 hours away, decided it wasn't worth the cost so went to a local specialist. Will visit there some day when in the area no doubt


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Rocketr said:


> Would've used these guys but took over 2 weeks to reply to an email, and then another on that, and then being 2 hours away, decided it wasn't worth the cost so went to a local specialist. Will visit there some day when in the area no doubt


Well worth a visit if never been.

Paul


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

TT225lover said:


> Lol seriously lads it felt alot nicer and this TT OMG is just a dream on a motorway it really is love it
> I just find my TT with all its has done + induction kit bloody rapid already, can't possibly imagine a remap lol!
> You are as nutty as a fruit cake for sure but you obviously have a passion for the TT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I have a distinct feeling once you have the Revo map installed you will take on the part of "Iron Man"...Tony Stark :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Watch this space! Or outer space! :roll: "TT gives you wings"


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol lads I honestly can't imagine the torque power mostly, I mean I put my foot down now and is rapid but with a revo remap with my exhaust I plan to get + my induction kit I've got along with all other new bits under bonnet it will just honestly blow me away your so right!!! 'Super-sonic'  lol!

As I said that comes after my detail + wheel refurb in 2 weeks so this is on my mind more than anything as you guys can imagine 

The best ever feeling is that my TT has never ever had this kind if treatment of how I keep the car now, but with the bodywork/engine bay/inside/wheels all getting a weeks worth of amazing detailing work it will be the best metallic blue TT around!!!  lol!

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Lol lads I honestly can't imagine the torque power mostly, I mean I put my foot down now and is rapid but with a revo remap with my exhaust I plan to get + my induction kit I've got along with all other new bits under bonnet it will just honestly blow me away your so right!!! 'Super-sonic'  lol!
> 
> As I said that comes after my detail + wheel refurb in 2 weeks so this is on my mind more than anything as you guys can imagine
> 
> ...


We've got a loooong wait then haven't we Chris :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TT225lover said:


> Lol lads I honestly can't imagine the torque power mostly, I mean I put my foot down now and is rapid but with a revo remap with my exhaust I plan to get + my induction kit I've got along with all other new bits under bonnet it will just honestly blow me away your so right!!! 'Super-sonic'  lol!
> 
> As I said that comes after my detail + wheel refurb in 2 weeks so this is on my mind more than anything as you guys can imagine
> 
> ...


Cough! Think you mean second best! 

Paul


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

alij100 said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lol lads I honestly can't imagine the torque power mostly, I mean I put my foot down now and is rapid but with a revo remap with my exhaust I plan to get + my induction kit I've got along with all other new bits under bonnet it will just honestly blow me away your so right!!! 'Super-sonic'  lol!
> ...


Yawns [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello boys  nearly the weekend again yay!!! I ment to ask you all with me wanting this remap possibly, I heard a few people mention about my clutch slipping or something but up the TT shop they never said anything about that or warned me etc..., so surely my TT + clutch will be fine with the stage 1 revo from there right?

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Hello boys  nearly the weekend again yay!!! I ment to ask you all with me wanting this remap possibly, I heard a few people mention about my clutch slipping or something but up the TT shop they never said anything about that or warned me etc..., so surely my TT + clutch will be fine with the stage 1 revo from there right?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Chris, Not if your pedal happy after the map mate :wink: 
Someone with more experience will advise you of a slipping clutch.
Remember Garages want your money BUT not saying the TT Shop are trying to pull one over on you


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TT225lover said:


> Hello boys  nearly the weekend again yay!!! I ment to ask you all with me wanting this remap possibly, I heard a few people mention about my clutch slipping or something but up the TT shop they never said anything about that or warned me etc..., so surely my TT + clutch will be fine with the stage 1 revo from there right?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The point here is if the existing clutch and it's ancillary components on your TT is getting to it's maximum wear limits then any extra power from the remap is going to put extra load on it. If the clutch is in reasonable condition and you only go for a stage one remap then the clutch will most probably be OK.

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hello boys  nearly the weekend again yay!!! I ment to ask you all with me wanting this remap possibly, I heard a few people mention about my clutch slipping or something but up the TT shop they never said anything about that or warned me etc..., so surely my TT + clutch will be fine with the stage 1 revo from there right?
> ...


I see mate thanks, my current clutch on my 225 is fine and the TT shop again never mentioned it at all because they sure would if done if it didnt seem right. Yeah I'm only planning a stage one remap and then that's me done along with exhaust too of course but that's then it. It's not like I'm going to go round screaming it everywhere and everyday, it only gets used a couple times during the day and at weekends plus I take it easy most of the time with a little blast now and again of course who doesn't  lol!

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

It should be fine Chris. If you have any concerns just mention it to the TT shop they will advise 

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> It should be fine Chris. If you have any concerns just mention it to the TT shop they will advise
> 
> Paul


Morning mate 

Yeah I know should be fine but just thought I would see what people ment by it etc...! My clutch seems all good so should have no concerns. 

Friday again mate loving it  you up to much at weekend? Ill be driving my TT out tomorrow as usual but hasn't been out in a couple days but then I like leaving it to get some rest before I awaken the beast!  HA HA lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol. Yes got a busy weekend matey. Friends getting married so will be a good one. Got my hospital appointment today confirming I will need key hole surgery on my knee  Meaning the TT will be sorn even longer [smiley=bigcry.gif] Looking on the bright side the money saved not driving can go on mods for it!  
Also just put my Votex alloys up for sale in the sale section as they did not look right on the car. Just didn't think they suit the blue such a shame as I thought they would look stunning! Just goes to show how hard it can be modding a TT and getting it right :?

Paul


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

alij100 said:


> Lol. Yes got a busy weekend matey. Friends getting married so will be a good one. Got my hospital appointment today confirming I will need key hole surgery on my knee  Meaning the TT will be sorn even longer [smiley=bigcry.gif] Looking on the bright side the money saved not driving can go on mods for it!
> Also just put my Votex alloys up for sale in the sale section as they did not look right on the car. Just didn't think they suit the blue such a shame as I thought they would look stunning! Just goes to show how hard it can be modding a TT and getting it right :?
> 
> Paul


Chris, I'm sure from what you have said about your clutch then things will be just fine after the remap - enjoy!! :wink:

Paul, I don't think that I'm going to get a good reaction from folk on here when I fit the Votex wheels on my TTR either, most will probably say that they prefer the QS reps, the thing is I don't care - if they like them then fine, if they don't then that's also fine. 

Graham


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Yes got a busy weekend matey. Friends getting married so will be a good one. Got my hospital appointment today confirming I will need key hole surgery on my knee  Meaning the TT will be sorn even longer [smiley=bigcry.gif] Looking on the bright side the money saved not driving can go on mods for it!
> ...


Hi Graham. I love your way of thinking your so right if you like them then that's all that matters. The problem I had with the Votex alloys was IMO they are a modern looking alloy and as I have a denim blue which I think is quite a old fashioned colour the two together just did not look right, such a shame as they are stunning alloys part of me wishes I had a different colour car. I thought they looked amazing on Gogs red TT also on silver and grey colours just not denim IMO, I still had positive comments about them but not for me so there now up for sale in the for sale section. I have my QS alloys back on and I'm happy again. I think the Votex will looking stunning on yours as the purple is fresh bright colour and will suit the Votex alloys. I think everyone is waiting for the pics lol and as you say you will get mixed reviews but as long as your happy which I'm sure you will that's all that matters. Mind you I bet you'll be wanting a big brake kit when fitted :roll: Enjoy.

Paul


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

alij100 said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > alij100 said:
> ...


Which brings us nicely back on track for the original post of this thread because one of the next things I must do is get to The TT Shop for a brake upgrade kit from them and the one I've settled on is their ECS Big Red Porsche version. I have no doubt about the improved braking performance of this kit over the standard brakes as I had it on my previous TTR but me being me I would have preferred them to be silver rather than red, maybe The TT Shop could work some magic on them before fitting them. :wink:

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Lol. Yes got a busy weekend matey. Friends getting married so will be a good one. Got my hospital appointment today confirming I will need key hole surgery on my knee  Meaning the TT will be sorn even longer [smiley=bigcry.gif] Looking on the bright side the money saved not driving can go on mods for it!
> Also just put my Votex alloys up for sale in the sale section as they did not look right on the car. Just didn't think they suit the blue such a shame as I thought they would look stunning! Just goes to show how hard it can be modding a TT and getting it right :?
> 
> Paul


Well hope your key op will be all good mate I'm sure it will!!! 

In regards to your TT and modding it, I did think you were a bit crazy changing your alloys as the ones you have are all good already! Lol. You have to be careful with our car and colour with some things that's why I've made shuttle changes but keeping it ace and blue+black colour-coded. 

Mate instead of wheels you should of got induction kit, exhaust or remap like me!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes It was a shame with the alloys but you never know till you try I guess but I'm glad now the QS alloys are back on  
Regarding remap and induction kit I am 48 now! Maybe to old for that now :lol: 
I'm guna concentrate on getting it perfect with a few subtle mods for now and see how it goes I think :wink:

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Yes It was a shame with the alloys but you never know till you try I guess but I'm glad now the QS alloys are back on
> Regarding remap and induction kit I am 48 now! Maybe to old for that now :lol:
> I'm guna concentrate on getting it perfect with a few subtle mods for now and see how it goes I think :wink:
> 
> Paul


Never too old for some raw power mate  lol + also think about a full detail. S wheel refurb like me?

Trust me you and other guys on here will want my mate doing the work he's amazing and lives in Bedfordshire just like the TT shop so why not? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Just been out to get petrol and god she feels a dream after a couple days rear too!!!  It looks amazing too as was looking from petrol station counter and the guy behind said "it's a beautiful car and can't get better than Audi"  I was loving it and just thinking once the wheels and bodywork is done it will just be unreal!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris it certainly will look the business when all done. So glad it's the weekend it's been a busy one as spent all day sourcing interior parts for my group buy. It's hard work but finally starting to get somewhere  I think a drink is well deserved tonight 

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> Chris it certainly will look the business when all done. So glad it's the weekend it's been a busy one as spent all day sourcing interior parts for my group buy. It's hard work but finally starting to get somewhere  I think a drink is well deserved tonight
> 
> Paul


Sourcing interior parts for my group buy???......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Paul mate I don't think I've ever seen your inside/interior in your TT, got any pics? What you looking to add, remove or change then? I love my inside ANC rare matching blue inside it amazing + like new too so was very lucky mind was left like that too! 

Taking my TT out for a drive as I play badminton Thursdays + Saturdays so it's going to get a nice run out! 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Just cleaned inside of my TT as its turned out a nice evening and its all smelling + looking fresh and clean as usual!!!  Can't wait till wheels and bodywork is done next week 

Phoned up my local Audi garage and ordered 4 centre caps to go with my brand new wheels when done as want to keep everything new but £110 for 4 with a discount which is a joke but I do need them! 

Finally even though my TT is fully sorted and had loads done up the TT shop but sometimes I don't know feel the cars not running right but then other days it feels a dream, anyone else get that with their cars? So annoying!

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TT225lover said:


> Paul mate I don't think I've ever seen your inside/interior in your TT, got any pics? What you looking to add, remove or change then? I love my inside ANC rare matching blue inside it amazing + like new too so was very lucky mind was left like that too!
> 
> Taking my TT out for a drive as I play badminton Thursdays + Saturdays so it's going to get a nice run out!
> 
> ...


No I would never change my interior! All I have done is completely clean it and replace anything that is worn. Mine has the full grey leather and have i just fitted a double cup holder and om Audi TT phone cradle which I sell in my group buy  
Also replaced the door discs for brand new ones which I also sell   

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Last weekend lads ill have my TT as it is as its getting transformed come Monday so buzzing!!!   

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Such a great feeling when a car has its mods, mine was at the TT Shop for quite some time but I didn't mind, made it an exciting build up to getting it back 

Apologies I'm not MK1 but still in relation to the TT Shop and the good work they do


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Such a great feeling when a car has its mods, mine was at the TT Shop for quite some time but I didn't mind, made it an exciting build up to getting it back
> 
> Apologies I'm not MK1 but still in relation to the TT Shop and the good work they do


Hello mate

What you got then mk2?

It's cool, but yeah TT shop are ace and only play ill ever go for my mk1 225 TT as spent alot up there already but all so worth it!!! 

Full detail + wheel refurb next week too so buzzing and can't wait will be showroom!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

They did a fair few bits to my MK2 RS, all to the highest standard of course


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

All the best Chris with your refurb next week. 8)

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

alij100 said:


> All the best Chris with your refurb next week. 8)
> 
> Paul


Am I doing the right thing?  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TT225lover said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > All the best Chris with your refurb next week. 8)
> ...


Why are you saying this matey? Thought you looking forward to getting it done, not thinking of selling up are you?

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Am only being silly  can't wait for it to be done but I just get a little down when it's a lovely sports car and had alot of work done etc... but little things bug me as I expect it to be like a new car without any creaks, sounds etc...! 
It's just I can feel quite a bit of vibration through steering wheel when driving even though my bushes were changed + wheel alignment done! Any ideas people?

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

What speed is it happening?


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

spearhunter#2 said:


> What speed is it happening?


Well that's the thing, seems ok at like 80mph on motorway but more and below that it seems to do it. I know have new springs and driving on most other roads you will feel the road more and get some vibration but I don't know just annoys me. 

I have my wishbone, bushes and wheel alignment all done so don't know seemed better before and now not so good!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TT225lover said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> > What speed is it happening?
> ...


Only a suggestion but could it be simply a wheel out of balance or even a defective tyre, the tyres may appear to be OK at first glance with plenty of tread but there could be a bulge in an inner wall of one of the tyres that's causing it, just going over a bad pot hole could cause that, it maybe worth you popping into a tyre place just to get them to check them over. Even if they don't find anything then that's something else to cross off your list.

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > spearhunter#2 said:
> ...


Hello mate, thanks very much for help with that ill check my tyres later on but not had that much use out of them but I see what your saying though. The TT shop never said anything more about anything and said the car will be fine for another 4 years so could be tyres or weights on wheels maybe.

I'm sure the TT shop would of said if anything else would of needed doing and they are great honest guys down there too so it was all good! 

You always feel a bit of vibration though don't you via lowering springs and just general roads right?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TT225lover said:


> ...Hello mate, thanks very much for help with that ill check my tyres later on but not had that much use out of them but I see what your saying though. The TT shop never said anything more about anything and said the car will be fine for another 4 years so could be tyres or weights on wheels maybe.
> 
> I'm sure the TT shop would of said if anything else would of needed doing and they are great honest guys down there too so it was all good!
> 
> ...


Well kind of. It depends what you mean by vibration really. Having that you have had fitted lowered springs they will generally be a bit firmer than stock springs and so the road feels a littler more 'bumpy' than before - that's part of the trade off but that's slightly different from a vibration. To me a vibration is a rhythmic, pulsing feeling which you would get from something like a road wheel being out of balance (which is generally felt at a certain speed) or that you have a defective tyre or buckled wheel which is normally felt in most speeds.

So there is a difference between the car feeling 'bumpy' or actually having a 'vibration'.

Graham


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > ...Hello mate, thanks very much for help with that ill check my tyres later on but not had that much use out of them but I see what your saying though. The TT shop never said anything more about anything and said the car will be fine for another 4 years so could be tyres or weights on wheels maybe.
> ...


I see what your saying mate, ill have to look into this. My tyres seem all ok from outside + feeling them but ill get the wheel guy who works with my Detailer next week to have a look.

It's just yeah I can feel the road a bit more but it's just the steering wheel shakes a little at times then a little more but not massively like before my bushes were replaced.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh and just found out that the wheel guy doing my wheels of course takes all weights off the wheels and re-balances them all anyway so all good and all helps incase that's causing the problem too so well happy  + ill get him to check the tyres for me too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

The time has come people, taking my TT this morning for the work to be done so well pleased + excited and can't wait to get it back on Friday!!!   

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures, you should pop down to the RR day, details in my sig below.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Good luck Chris and I'm sure that you will be very happy with the end result. Pics up by Friday evening please!! :wink:

Graham


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

All the best matey. Roll on Friday and we want lots of pics once done please 

Paul


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

My TT has been in for over a week now, not long had it so decided to get everything done :-
CAM Belt, Water Pump
Clutch
Re-furb Dashpod
New Discs & pads all round
A few other bits for MOT
Then they found the Turbo problem [smiley=bigcry.gif] so new Turbo

But once its all done should be Great, looking forward to driving it.

Hopefully picking it up Tuesday afternoon

Yes my Experience so far is the TT Shop is ACE


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see car mate. My car is currently in the TT Shop as well.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

S12BOS said:


> My TT has been in for over a week now, not long had it so decided to get everything done :-
> CAM Belt, Water Pump
> Clutch
> Re-furb Dashpod
> ...


What Turbo problem did they find? :?


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Basscube
Oil was passing straight through the Turbo unit and there was about 10-15mm play in the disc (sorry im not that technical with engines) They said its the worst one they have ever seen and were amazed that it had not gone bang.
Good job i have only driven it 130 miles since buying it and 65 of those were to the TT Shop.

Steve


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

S12BOS said:


> Hi Basscube
> Oil was passing straight through the Turbo unit and there was about 10-15mm play in the disc (sorry im not that technical with engines) They said its the worst one they have ever seen and were amazed that it had not gone bang.
> Good job i have only driven it 130 miles since buying it and 65 of those were to the TT Shop.
> 
> Steve


Oh right not good bud.

How much they quote you for a new turbo? you getting an oem replacement or an upgrade?


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, thanks they sent me a video showing the play in the disc.
Was quoted 595 + VAT for genuine replacement from suppliers they trust.
Not going with any upgrades yet just want it running as it should


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

S12BOS said:


> Hi, thanks they sent me a video showing the play in the disc.
> Was quoted 595 + VAT for genuine replacement from suppliers they trust.
> Not going with any upgrades yet just want it running as it should


That includes fitting i assume?

Not a bad price to be fair. I mean technically you can get Turbos for a couple hundred quid on Ebay but how good they are i have no idea.

Hope your car is running sweet soon bud 

May have seen it when dropped my car off last Friday afternoon. Having my dash sorted too. :wink:


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks
I will look out for your car as i am interested in wheel combinations etc
so might start a new thread soon as i know nowt, all i know is that i like fat wheels at the back lol

Cheers


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Well my car is Blue with 19" RS6 Alloys 8)

Go for some nice BK's or Split rims


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks boys, you all know I've been counting the days till it happened and its finally here!  dropped it off with my Detailer this morning, he had a good look over it and said it needs alot of work and full correction which I knew anyway as its a 10+ year old car so bound to be not great even though the bodywork is in good condition. Its like you look beyond that as its all the swirl scratches, little scuffs, other scratches etc... and he said working on an older car makes him feel even more proud to see it with the final result! 

The wheels are getting all made like new with his wheel guys who are working on them for 2 days so getting the best treatment possible all round + best protection put on too!!! 

With all that being done I'm now not picking the car up till Saturday lunchtime as of the wheels getting taken for refurb but its all good with me as want a proper job!!! 

Pics will be up of course when done and he's putting an album together for me of the before+process+after result so can't wait to see it all too!!! 

Cheers guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

S12BOS said:


> My TT has been in for over a week now, not long had it so decided to get everything done :-
> CAM Belt, Water Pump
> Clutch
> Re-furb Dashpod
> ...


Hello mate welcome to my thread, sounds alot of work for your TT what one you got, year, mileage etc..?

We're you not aware of all this before you bought it?

The TT shop is best place to go, I live 30 mins from there and they sorted mine out with a few issues and running like a dream now!!! 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Hiya Cheif [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
its a 2001 225 Quattro, Black, convertable 134k, black leather interior, Bose system.
No i was not aware of these issues just brought the car on impulse really as my wife wanted a convertable, so was looking at MGBTF's but then saw this car advertised at a song, and bought it, and as i am not a mechanic would not have known about the things the TT Shop is sorting. Well CAM Belt, Water Pump and Clutch were done due to the fact the first two were done 7 years previous but only 25k in miles, and the clutch felt stiff to use, hence the replacement. 
The other bits the TT Shop found whilst the engine was stripped down.

Yeh its about 65 miles from me but worth the trip to get things professionally sorted.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

This is the latest on my car 



> Hi Mark,
> 
> Yes, we have some early feedbacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

S12BOS said:


> Hiya Cheif [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> its a 2001 225 Quattro, Black, convertable 134k, black leather interior, Bose system.
> No i was not aware of these issues just brought the car on impulse really as my wife wanted a convertable, so was looking at MGBTF's but then saw this car advertised at a song, and bought it, and as i am not a mechanic would not have known about the things the TT Shop is sorting. Well CAM Belt, Water Pump and Clutch were done due to the fact the first two were done 7 years previous but only 25k in miles, and the clutch felt stiff to use, hence the replacement.
> The other bits the TT Shop found whilst the engine was stripped down.
> ...


Cool I see mate any pics?

So how much was the clutch by the way?

How much it all costing you together then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lunatic Dreyfus (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I saw S12 BOS's TT up on the jacks when I last visited. It looked very much at home there. :mrgreen:

Mine goes back on Friday, maybe sooner if I can sneak it in. Secondary air pump and boost valve replacement. This might bring back her 'zing' and get rid of the EML.

Their waiting room almost feels like a second home lately.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Morning all 

Had an up-date from my Detailer and he's snow-foamed it, cleaned it + clayed it already and he said its looking alot more shinny already so well happy!!! 

I need some new rs4 center caps too that are new or used in ace condition if anyone knows anyone selling any see's it on here. (For 18inch wheels) as don't really want to pay over £100 from Audi for them lol!

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

The Lunatic Dreyfus said:


> I think I saw S12 BOS's TT up on the jacks when I last visited. It looked very much at home there. :mrgreen:
> 
> Mine goes back on Friday, maybe sooner if I can sneak it in. Secondary air pump and boost valve replacement. This might bring back her 'zing' and get rid of the EML.
> 
> Their waiting room almost feels like a second home lately.


Mine has EML light on too


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi I hope its the last visit to the TT shop for a while now, hopefully picking it up around four oclock today [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] 
Unless I plan a mod or something.

Hope your EML lights get sorted


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

S12BOS said:


> Hi I hope its the last visit to the TT shop for a while now, hopefully picking it up around four oclock today [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> Unless I plan a mod or something.
> 
> Hope your EML lights get sorted


Cheers bro you will probably see mine there when you pick yours up lol

Look out for blue one T7 YOO


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

S12BOS said:


> Hi I hope its the last visit to the TT shop for a while now, hopefully picking it up around four oclock today [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> Unless I plan a mod or something.
> 
> Hope your EML lights get sorted


Price of clutch mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Just a quick one lads, what are spacers and are they cheap to buy + fit and easy to apply to car?

Always wanted to know as don't know much about them!

Cheers ps calling Detailer tomorrow for update so will keep you posted! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Spacers make the wheels stick out more than OEM. Depending on your J peeps usually go for 10/15mm fronts and 15/20/25 rear depending on the poke you want. Cost is about £150 fitted with longer bolts, if required.
Steve


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Spacers make the wheels stick out more than OEM. Depending on your J peeps usually go for 10/15mm fronts and 15/20/25 rear depending on the poke you want. Cost is about £150 fitted with longer bolts, if required.
> Steve


Thanks mate, so what's that actual benefit of them? Do they widen the wheels within the arch so to speak to or that's what you mean?

Are they worth having?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

It widens the track so to speak. Most people do it for looks but they can be a benefit in handling too. :roll:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Basscube said:


> It widens the track so to speak. Most people do it for looks but they can be a benefit in handling too. :roll:


So does it stretch the alloy + tyre look if that makes since within the arch gap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

The wheels will stick out more with spacers.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Detail update lads: he says the car is look great and that my wheels after being refurbed are absolutely perfect!!! 

Can't bloody wait honestly as only another day and a bit then she's all done. Can't actually imagine what it's going to look like, will be like a new car and to think once it's all been done it will stay that way and won't ever need this treatment again 

Watch this space, Saturday night all pics should be up but no dought ill be posting up as soon as I see it lol! 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I not getting my car till next week now.

They don't have any DIS units in stock or something 

Some coming from America


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Roll on sat night Chris. Looking forward to seeing those pics 

Paul


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT225lover said:


> Detail update lads: he says the car is look great and that my wheels after being refurbed are absolutely perfect!!!
> 
> Can't bloody wait honestly as only another day and a bit then she's all done. Can't actually imagine what it's going to look like, will be like a new car and to think once it's all been done it will stay that way and won't ever need this treatment again
> 
> ...


 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TT225lover said:


> ...Can't bloody wait honestly as only another day and a bit then she's all done.


Tick-toc, tick-toc. :wink:

I bet you won't sleep tonight. 

Graham


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Should look great


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

3pm tomorrow is the time I see my TT again after a whole weeks work and as he said tonight looks MINT!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

TT225lover said:


> 3pm tomorrow is the time I see my TT again after a whole weeks work and as he said tonight looks MINT!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff... Post up some pics tomorrow!! Looking forward to it


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

J•RED said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > 3pm tomorrow is the time I see my TT again after a whole weeks work and as he said tonight looks MINT!!!
> ...


Will do night people 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

It's back people, looking amazing and so happy with it!!!       

Let me know your thoughts lads but guess what drove it home and only went and caught the f**king back wheel slightly and so so so so annoyed!!! 









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

More pics!!! 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

looks mint mate really looks extra shiny. looks brand new. Nice cleaned all mine today thought mine looked good and shined but yours just pushed it I think 

Kit


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi TT225lover, she's looking good, 8) but replace that horrible Tax disc holder.  
Hoggy.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TT225lover said:


> More pics!!!
> 
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> ...


Ahh nice mate looking mint.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks boys  it is looking amazing, odd few bits on bodywork could do with respraying like bonnet + front bumper but not sure I want to spend any more on the car really, as I'm sure that would cost a bit but ill see. Other than that the wheels are brand new + re balanced, rest of bodywork is great, exhausts look super, engine bay looks mint and all
Else I love! 

Meant to say to say to, all my wheels got re balanced as you know and honestly my TT drives smoother and better than ever before with NO SHAKING at any speed so bonus it was that which was causing it!!! 

Caught the bloody wheel slightly on a crappy curb which is honestly making me proper angry but trying to get over it but so annoyed!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Morning Lads  After picking up my TT yesterday and waking up, going straight outside to see it, I can't tell you how amazing it looks!!!  ! So pleased with it and wheels are brand new, all engine bay done, all bodywork, exhausts look mew and little inside!  !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Glad you're happy with it, it looks amazing


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I like this owners enthusiasm 

Glad you are happy with the results


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks stunning Chris 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great bud 8)


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks lads  yeah it really is like showroom and another amazing thing is that the car is driving better than ever as steering wheel not shaking anymore so driving so smooth and as it should be at any speed!!!  It's just the best feeling have my TT now looking like new and as it should  + it's running like a dream too so all things have been done so can enjoy until at a later stage for exhaust + remap!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Will put my own thread up once my Detailer has emailed me all pics over! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Couple more pics from weekend of my TT  it's driving amazing & looking super, honestly love this car!!!  

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Decided to sell my TT now so for any further info message me or anyone that you may know please let me know.

Thanks guys 

Ps it's in the for sale section too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Going from loving the car to selling it in less than a week?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes Chris has his TT up for sale due to other commitments  but someone is going to get a gorgeous well loved mint TT 8)

Paul


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

carpet3 said:


> Going from loving the car to selling it in less than a week?


Yes I know mate but as I've said before me and my girl have now decided the time is right to get a flat together so the car is no longer needed which of course I'm not happy about but has to be done. 
Only did 4,000 miles in it last year anyway so only get used at weekends so some may argue I should of never got it in the first place but then again I wanted a TT as they are amazing cars and secondly things can change in all of our futures and that's what has happened with mine.

It's a beautiful sports car my TT as you know which is ready to go straight to someone to enjoy without any money needed on it.

Let me know

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I pick up my car today woop woop 

had quite a few things done

Dash Pod recon
Boost leak test and refit TIP
Fit new MAF
Rear brake dismount & lubricate as was squeaking
door alignment
exhaust blow - New clamps & joiner
replace ABS speed sender
replace brake light switch
replace coolant temp sender
repair headlight leveller mechanism
replace fuel sender
Oil & filter change
Haldex oil & filter change

Should be running sweet as a nut now.


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Basscube
That's good news you will still see my car there, as I have a turbo overboost fault and they are trying to sort it, had a new turbo fitted as the old one was quite bad.
Hope your car is as good as new cheers


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

My car is great thanks a million times better


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

excited i ordered clear lenses today for the Headlights     

bye bye yucky horrible eye sore orange lenses :evil: hello clear smooth lenses


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

maryanne1986 said:


> excited i ordered clear lenses today for the Headlights
> 
> bye bye yucky horrible eye sore orange lenses :evil: hello clear smooth lenses


But orange contrasts really well with Kingfisher blue. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
_The Kingfisher even has a blue tum! To illustrate my point! :lol: _


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > excited i ordered clear lenses today for the Headlights
> ...


But orange contrasts really well with Kingfisher blue. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
_The Kingfisher even has a blue tum! To illustrate my point! :lol: _[/quote]

shupppp skeee my car is not a bird haha if it was i would keep it orange  however it is a car and looks Ewwww 

tbh it makes the car look a bit dated so clear lenses are needed hope its not too much trouble xx


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Good morning people, this is is a brief message to say that Ive now sold my TT finally for the price I wanted too and am so so so so so so happy. 

It's been great meeting you all, loved talking about everything and I've loved having my TT but things change but saying that I would of got rid anyway.

Cars to me are not as important anymore as had some amazing ones over the years since I was 18 so loved it but time I've now thought I would rather have a lovely bank balance and just another cheaper little car.

You just know when the time is right for something and this is for me as moving forward ill be even happier and I much better life with more money behind me. 

All that's left to say is ill miss you guys 
 lol but enjoy your TTs and enjoy life lads yeah and take are.

TT225Lover is over and out!!!


----------

